

Hasan Elahi - csbartus
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/15-06/ps_transparency/

======
csbartus
It seems 'hacker' must be redefined.

Until now it was about programmers and coders -- technical people with focused
mind living inside a digital world.

Now more open minded (not just digital thinking) and more free people (with
the spirit of an artist) like _why, NN, Hasan Elahi -- are taking over the
web.

The next web superstars won't be NASA crackers, Facebook founders, rockstar
programmers, alpha geeks. We will sink back to build infrastructures on which
new breed heroes will bring and open the web forward.

